

Researcher's trick transforms conservatives into liberals ahead of election - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/magic-trick-transforms-conservatives-into-liberals-1.12778

======
jimmytucson
I guess it makes sense, if you think about it. I mean, why on earth would
people vote democrat if they weren't tricked into it in some way?

~~~
mmariani
That could be said the other way around as well. ;)

Now seriously, there's an infinite amount of shades of gray between black and
white. I wonder why most people always fall for these dichotomising old
tricks.

Anyway, in the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.

~~~
ananyob
Yeah - the trick worked both ways>> "on the basis of the manipulated score,
10% of the subjects switched their voting intentions, from right to left wing
or vice versa. Another 19% changed from firm support of their preferred
coalition to undecided. A further 18% had been undecided before the survey,
indicating that as many as 47% of the electorate were open to changing their
minds, in sharp contrast to the 10% of voters identified as undecided in
Swedish polls at the time."

